# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  وضعیت اینترنت دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان (درخواست)

## Sleeplife

سلام دوستان

من چند وقت دیگه باید یه مدت برم دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان
خیلی از موارد رو بررسی کردم، اما به چیز مهم مونده که اومدم بپرسم
چون خیلی معتاد به اینترنتم، میخوام ببینم وضعیت اینترنت اونجا چطوره؟ (ببینم مجهز بیام، یا نه!)
(اینترنت خود دانشگاه رو میدونم، اینترنت ایرانسل منظورم بود، تو سایتش دیدم 4g بود)
اون دوستانی هم که از بسته 3ساعت نامحدود ایرانسل استفاده کردند، لطف کنند بگن شبی چند گیگ تونستند دان کنند

ممنون

----------


## Mr Sky

@vahyd


فک کنم بتونه کمکت کنه

----------


## Sleeplife

> @vahyd
> 
> 
> فک کنم بتونه کمکت کنه


خب الان که تگش کردی، خودش با خبر میشه، میاد ... اگه نیومد بهش پ.خ میدم

----------


## vahyd

> سلام دوستان
> 
> من چند وقت دیگه باید یه مدت برم دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان
> خیلی از موارد رو بررسی کردم، اما به چیز مهم مونده که اومدم بپرسم
> چون خیلی معتاد به اینترنتم، میخوام ببینم وضعیت اینترنت اونجا چطوره؟ (ببینم مجهز بیام، یا نه!)
> (اینترنت خود دانشگاه رو میدونم، اینترنت ایرانسل منظورم بود، تو سایتش دیدم 4g بود)
> اون دوستانی هم که از بسته 3ساعت نامحدود ایرانسل استفاده کردند، لطف کنند بگن شبی چند گیگ تونستند دان کنند
> 
> ممنون



سلام ، ما خوابگاه الغدیریم میشه صلع جنوبی دانشگاه ، خوابگاهای ترم بالاییا میگن نتش خوبه کلا ( شمال دانشگاهن )، بعضی وقتا ایرانسل آنتنشم میره حتی ولی رایتل نتش عالیه ، ایرانسلم تا آنتن باشه نت خوبه ولی آنتن که کم بشه عصبیت میکنه

----------


## POOYAE

4g رو نمیدونم اما با سرعت 3g از 60 گیگی که بهم در سه ساعت داد حدود دو ساعت بدش فک کنم 20 _ 25 گیگ دانلود کردم اما خب بعد از اون بهم اجازه نت گردی میداد اما دانلود نه

----------


## Sleeplife

از پاسخ دوستان کمال تشکر رو دارم




> سلام ، ما خوابگاه الغدیریم میشه صلع جنوبی دانشگاه ، خوابگاهای ترم بالاییا میگن نتش خوبه کلا ( شمال دانشگاهن )، بعضی وقتا ایرانسل آنتنشم میره حتی ولی رایتل نتش عالیه ، ایرانسلم تا آنتن باشه نت خوبه ولی آنتن که کم بشه عصبیت میکنه


خوب اون آنتن دهی رو میشه با یه آنتن اکسترنال جدا مشکلشو به طور کامل حل کرد
خود خوابگاه وضعیتش چطوره؟




> نت 4g رو نمیدونم اما با سرعت 3g از 60 گیگی که بهم در سه ساعت داد حدود دو ساعت بدش فک کنم 20 تا 25 گیگ دانلود کردم اما خب بعد از اون بهم اجازه نت گردی میداد اما دانلود نه


یعنی شما میگید که خود ایرانسل دسترسی رو میبنده و اجازه دانلود نمیده؟

----------


## POOYAE

> یعنی شما میگید که خود ایرانسل دسترسی رو میبنده و اجازه دانلود نمیده؟


من دو سه شب اینکارو انجام دادم  :Yahoo (4):  فک کنم برای اون بود / کلا نامحدود نداره بهتون حجم زیاد میده همین مثلا دو ساعت نامحدود 40 گیگ میده / سه ساعت » 60 گیگ

----------


## Sleeplife

> من دو سه شب اینکارو انجام دادم  فک کنم برای اون بود / کلا نامحدود نداره بهتون حجم زیاد میده همین مثلا دو ساعت نامحدود 40 گیگ میده / سه ساعت » 60 گیگ


اون حجمی بودنش رو میدونستم ولی چون شهر خودم زیاد 3gـش سرحال نیست، نتونستم به 15گیگ هم برسم

خب اگه با چن  شب متوالی مشکل داره، با سه-چهار تا سیم کارت میشه دورش زد d:
ولی همین 20گیگ هم کافیه دیگه، زیادم هست ... مگه آدم چقد میتونه دانلود داشته باشه (البته خودم شبی 30گیگ برام کمهd: )
پس در کل به 25گیگ میرسه، اینم خوبه .... 
از طرفی شما گفتید با 3g ... پس با 4g خیلی بیشتره

خیلی خیلی ممنون

----------


## Amin-jh

> 4g رو نمیدونم اما با سرعت 3g از 60 گیگی که بهم در سه ساعت داد حدود دو ساعت بدش فک کنم 20 _ 25 گیگ دانلود کردم اما خب بعد از اون بهم اجازه نت گردی میداد اما دانلود نه


برادر چطور شما اینهمه دان میکنی
چند بار بسته زدم یه ساعت نامحدود ولی بعد از حدودا یه ربع 
سرعتش خیلی میاد پایین در حد 2-3 کیلوبایت  :Yahoo (21):  
یا هر 2-3 ثانیه قطع میشه دوباره وصل میشه که خب دانلود نمیشه کرد  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## POOYAE

> برادر چطور شما اینهمه دان میکنی
> چند بار بسته زدم یه ساعت نامحدود ولی بعد از حدودا یه ربع 
> سرعتش خیلی میاد پایین در حد 2-3 کیلوبایت  
> یا هر 2-3 ثانیه قطع میشه دوباره وصل میشه که خب دانلود نمیشه کرد


منم والا تو یک ساعت محدود این مشکل برام پیش اومد  :Yahoo (21):  اما خب سه ساعت هنوز نه سرعتم بین 500 تا 800 و 900 / بعضی وقتا هم یک گیگ و 200 . در بدترین حالت 300 تا 400

----------


## Fatemehhhh

حالا که بحث اینترنت نامحدوده ... 
همراه اول هم اینترنت نامحدود میده از ۲ شب تا ۷ صبح ، نامحدود ، هزار تومن 
(البته سه تومنیشم هست از ۱ شب تا ۸ -۹ صبح)
من رو گوشیم میگیرمش بعد نت گوشیمو وصل میکنم به لپ تاپ ، با لپ تاپ میرم تو اینترنت 
سرعتش خیلی خوبه (معمولیش ۶۰۰ - ۷۰۰ ، پایینش ۱۰۰-۲۰۰ و ساعتای چهار صبح میره روی یک مگ به بالا) 
شیش هفت گیگ دانلود میکنم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Sleeplife

آقا یه سوال

مکانیک بیوسیستم همه چا زیر نظر دانشکده کشاورزیه؟

----------

